
Ridllr - Bringing sharing back to Reader - vijayp
http://www.ridllr.com/?source=hn
======
robk
Site is slowing down... From the main page: How does Ridllr work?

When you authorize Ridllr to access your Google Reader account, it downloads a
list of other Google Reader accounts that you follow. For each of those
accounts, Ridllr subscribes you directly to the public feed URL of that user's
old shared feeds. All of these public feeds that you follow are amalgamated
into one folder "People you follow", which appears in your reader
subscriptions panel.

This allows you to see old shared content, but that's obviously insufficient
-- we need to be able to allow you to continue to share new stuff with your
friends. In order to do this, Ridllr creates a public tag called "Shared
Items". Any item that you tag with this tag gets added to a public feed.
Ridllr automatically subscribes everyone who follows you to this stream, and
adds it to their "People you follow" folders. That way, your friends can still
see what you've shared. Using your credentials, Ridllr thus ensures you are
always subscribed to the shared items from all your friends who also use
Ridllr.

------
coleifer
Learn to spell bro what the hell is ridllr

------
robk
Cool, nice work!

